# omg my mum is such a *****



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ok its not what you think.

my mum has just called me fat lol.

dont mean to sound like a idiot but just got out the shower and went down stairs to grab some washing in a towel.

when mother comes out of no where and says crist your belly is going pop soon.

i couldnt belive it lol.

bless mother for being so blunt about things.

so after solking for about an hour and stairing at a bowl of cottage cheese iv decided to cut my bulking diet down and get into cutting sooner than i fought.

iv been bulking and was planning ot really get into cutting after christmas.

but decided as i got a holiday in 4 weeks im going get cutting as of monday and shread as much as i can.

so will have a cutting journal up as of monday as gota get diet and rountine into action ready for the journal.

so will need lots of surport as i hate cutting :cursing:

will post me diet and exercise rountine up ready for any comments tomorrow and journal up on monday ready to keep myself on track for the next 4 weeks.

keep an eye out for my journal as need slating if i cheat at all


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol you been on the pies!!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Kezz said:


> lol you been on the pies!!!


o crist some think like that lol.

dunno why been on a bulking diet made some good gains, butbelly and hips got big :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

any good tips to lose the hips and gut besides diet??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no short cuts mate.... just old fashioned diet i'm afraid!!!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> any good tips to lose the hips and gut besides diet??


Cardio


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Peter V said:


> Cardio


High intensity cardio at that.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good luck with it im bulking hate that my belly and hips have gotten bigger but got more muscle on me than when i started so hopefully in jan cut the fat keep the bit of muscle i got easier said than done tho


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> ok its not what you think.
> 
> my mum has just called me fat lol.
> 
> ...


Mate,why did you let your gut get so big in the first place?its not building muscle is it?Too many people seem to get this idea into their head they need to get as much weight as poss on and end up fat fkers,whats wrong with growing and staying lean enough to actually see your abs at the same time lol its not rocket science lol

i fkn hate the terms 'cut' and 'bulk',no need to be a butterball mate,your a bodybuilder not a fattybuilder.:laugh:



iopener said:


> High intensity cardio at that.


it doesnt need to be high intensity cardio at all to assist in bodyfat loss,moderate pace is plenty.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

weeman said:


> Mate,why did you let your gut get so big in the first place?its not building muscle is it?Too many people seem to get this idea into their head they need to get as much weight as poss on and end up fat fkers,whats wrong with growing and staying lean enough to actually see your abs at the same time lol its not rocket science lol
> 
> i fkn hate the terms 'cut' and 'bulk',no need to be a butterball mate,your a bodybuilder not a fattybuilder.:laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

weeman said:


> it doesnt need to be high intensity cardio at all to assist in bodyfat loss,moderate pace is plenty.


I agree. I just found that from my own experience that high intensity at 20%+ bodyfat strips it of me much quicker without any muscle loss down to mush lower BF ranges.

Its when i try to get to 10% then i knock back the intensity. I find that HIIT cardio means i dont need to make many changes with my diet and can see results easier.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

tell your mum that if she gives you any more sh!t then weeman will be down to burst all her orifices:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

People guaranteed to tell you the truth re how you look :

[a] Your mother

* Your children *

*
*

*
You can kid yourself and others can kid you ...but you know it makes sense so get off the kfc and on the treadmill baby * :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> tell your mum that if she gives you any more sh!t then weeman will be down to burst all her orifices:thumb:


 x2 lmao!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> tell your mum that if she gives you any more sh!t then weeman will be down to burst all her orifices:thumb:





LloydOfGrimsby said:


> x2 lmao!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

your telling me, mothers always blunt with me, thats why im now worried about the fat. but getting on that treadmill as of tomoorow. and morning jogs : )


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i get a big old gut when on the rampage! lol then after a wk of diet the water reduces a lot and the gut is flat, never realy go over 12%bf but when carbs are high my gut bloates out like mad! i guess my gut aint that bad but it just feels it when its bloated. the point is take a look at what you got 1wk in if you aint got flat gut and some abs goin on then your a fat fuker! lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Any pics of your mum? Just so we can give you better advice I mean :whistling:

Mate I dont know what you look like, but I would be willing to bet your mum doesnt have much of a clue about what it is you are trying to achieve, plus you arent goign to be walking about the house with your waist composed at all times, so, you were probably letting your stomach relax... and if you are seirous about this, that gut should be full of food, so it will be a bit rounded when relaxed. Even when I am in show condition, if I let it all hang out, my stomach goes out like a ball.

Post up some recent pics. Of your mum too.

You could go your whole life yo-yoing between cutting/bulking phases unnecessarily, just becasue of someones off the cuff remark... and the net result of that is very often you dont get anywhere, becasue you dont stick at any one thing long enough to give it a chance to see results...

Oh and a little tip - best way to get your bodyfat percentage down without dieting is to build muscle, true!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> *Any pics of your mum?* Just so we can give you better advice I mean :whistling:
> 
> Mate I dont know what you look like, but I would be willing to bet your mum doesnt have much of a clue about what it is you are trying to achieve, plus you arent goign to be walking about the house with your waist composed at all times, so, you were probably letting your stomach relax... and if you are seirous about this, that gut should be full of food, so it will be a bit rounded when relaxed.
> 
> ...


*LOL*

this is what i meant about my gut lol big food needs to go some wer! yep! get it in get heavy! next time your mum sais any thing like that again punch er! lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> *Mate,why did you let your gut get so big in the first place?its not building muscle is it?*Too many people seem to get this idea into their head they need to get as much weight as poss on and end up fat fkers,whats wrong with growing and staying lean enough to actually see your abs at the same time lol its not rocket science lol


It is if it is full of quality grub, letting itself drip feed into his system. :lol:

I do believe some people NEED to go all out to put muscle on, you have seen the proof in me more than a few times now. After the shows last year I purposely tried to hold condition, and grow. It didnt happen. I got injuries, and pre existing ones didnt heal. I didnt get stronger, regardless of gear intake.

I then upped my protein only - remember? What happened? Not a hell of a lot, I put some wieght on, strength and injuries stayed about the same.

Then, I went a bit all out - whats happened since? Got some strength about me, gaining muscle - and most important for me, my injuries have became minor clicks as opposed to training stoppers. And yes I have got fat. But thats a piece of **** to deal with, when I want to. I am more recongiseable now to joe public as a bber, than I was when I was cut, not that this counts for anything of course.

So - IMO some people - because of metabolism or whatever the fk it is - just need to do it that way, I think I am one of em. Plus it makes no odds to me, becasue unlike someone I know :whistling: I dont feel the compulsion to hang my arms out at every opportunity, and dont engage in any extra-curricular activities for which my physique would be an important factor for my confidence :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness tho', some folks do need to - or feel better doing it that way - more power to em', could name countless athletes that do it successfully from amateur right through to IFBB pro that do it, just like you could no doubt name the same that stay lean...



weeman said:


> i fkn hate the terms 'cut' and 'bulk',no need to be a butterball mate,your a bodybuilder not a fattybuilder.:laugh:


Yeah, deffo very very misleading terms.



weeman said:


> it doesnt need to be high intensity cardio at all to assist in bodyfat loss,moderate pace is plenty.


Yeah - quick route to destroying muscle if not careful, and every bit of muscle lost, makes future fat loss harder... everyone is different, but I dont really do anything harder than brisk walking to get into condition...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> It is if it is full of quality grub, letting itself drip feed into his system. :lol:
> 
> *yeah i agree with that cvnto but he said he couldnt see his abs,ie fat wee fker:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ...


listen flubbachub,i'm right,your wrong,now go bump your gums over how much you want dmcc to insert things in you whilst i stay here and talk sense:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho folks,to put things into perspective here and to unintentionally ruin the perception a lot have of how RS looks,his version of fat is pretty fkn far from what anyone else would call fat,all his abs,tho maybe only faintly so,are still visible,his legs are seperated year round,hamstrings always rodded,no man chebs whatso ever and vascularity on him that i dont even display when i'm peeled to the fkn bone,yes he carries more bodyfat than me but he also carries a wack of fkn muscle,the guy just-A- doesnt see it and -B- plays it down as he isnt a big headed cvnt like i am. :thumb:

Ultimately what i am getting at in this thread is there is unquestionably a happy medium where you can stay lean enough to be happy about your appearance and still gain muscle easily,its just a case of finding that balance and what works for you


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Never understand why people get so obsessed with 'dieting' for their holiday!

The difference your going to make in 4 weeks is minimal..... Why torture yourself?

Most people who diet like a trooper before their holiday will look like a water bed within the first couple of days (I know I do).....

ALL girls are easy mate, your guaranteed to get laid with or without a belly :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fk off weeman 

I can barely see my abs, and have fat back - am easily EASILY 3st over comp nick.

Carrying 3 to 4 stone of fat wont help muscle growth, that is not what i am saying. Incidentally, tell me why it might hinder it?

What I AM saying is that the particular calorific intake and profile a certain individual might need to gain reasonable muscle, might just accrue bodyfat which will, through time, become that 3 to 4st. The particular metabolism might no allow such fine line walking. Especially on lower levels of gear like I use (maybe time to up it?). I DID experiment with macros, raising them individually/partially and no real change until I just whapped them up.

I have nothing to be lean for, I dont define who I am based on my appearance (maybe thats whats wrong with me lol) and I dont really go with your ferrari/garage justification as you know, most sensible people keep their Ferraris in over the winter anyway :lol:

I am also not saying that being leaner is what caused my injuries - as i said at the time, i believe the calorific restraint caused/contirbuted/stopped mine healing. If I were to restrain my calories right now, even carrying all this cheb, I'll bet a pound to a pinch of sh1te everything will start falling apart again, even with the training adjustments.

Everyones metabolism and lifestyle is different, thats why I dont go with this whole lean thing thing for everyone, there are no one size fits all solutions for any facet of our sport (IMO) and would never want to make feel someone feel bad for getting out of condition in their personal off-season.

Remember, I am a bit of an anomoly, remember the cheating I do and still lose wieght/flatten out? Perhaps that same quirk affects how i need to eat to grow - in fact I'd bet my ar$e it does. And I wont be alone I am sure, people varying as much as they do...

So get off my nuts weeman :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know when im looking Big and hench as my mother does not like me looking that way as thinks its unhealthy:lol: :lol: :lol: and i take too many evil "Steroids":whistling:

So she thinks reverse psychology will stop me, so she tells me I look "DISGUSTING" LMFAO

So I always seek her approval on how im looking

If I look DISGUSTING then i know im looking awesome:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> If I look DISGUSTING then i know im looking awesome:thumb:


My mum caught me w4nking into her underwear drawer while wearing her high heels - she said I was fkng disgusting - so she actually meant I looked awesome :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> My mum caught me w4nking into her underwear drawer while wearing her high heels - she said I was fkng disgusting - so she actually meant I looked awesome :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


When you say "caught" do you mean came in on off chance, or knew you were doing it and hung around watching for a while:whistling: then suprised you at vinegar stroke?????

If latter case, Def thinks your awesome


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha!!!

You sick fvck.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread is vanishing down the drain rapidly !! Very funny though!! I think there is a good point in all this though.

How much cardio should you include weekly when "growing" ?????


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Fk off weeman
> 
> I can barely see my abs, and have fat back - am easily EASILY 3st over comp nick.
> 
> ...


why?you dont moan any other time:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at this thred


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Weeman, suck my balls.

I know for a fact LA isnt actually bothered lol, and agian this will be the difference between you and me, but its me wearing myself down in the gym, me guinea pigging myself with pharmaceaticals and way too much food - am I **** in this to please anyone else.

Besides, fat or fkn thin, I always look good, and you know it. 

So I always feel good when I look at myself. especially when naked and stroking off in the mirror muttering "get a shot fo that fkn bicep" under my breath

:lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

this thread is getting proper funny i must say. reps on for the funny threads, they made my day

ill get some pics of me up ill find my blue tooth thingy and load em up.

pics of my mum, what in clothes or in a thong :cursing: na thats just sick lol :lol:

but ill get some pics up of me see what you guys think? its mainly hips and gut.

i certinly eat clean as poss :thumb:

would like to lose a bit of fat, but love bulking its great. unfortunly i cant lose fat that quick but i can bulk fine. not fair i dont think


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Pics of your mam or it didnt happen :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I know when im looking Big and hench as my mother does not like me looking that way as thinks its unhealthy:lol: :lol: :lol: and i take too many evil "Steroids":whistling:
> 
> So she thinks reverse psychology will stop me, so she tells me I look "DISGUSTING" LMFAO
> 
> ...


ah the old reverse psychology,so really i must be looking awsome :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

OMG your mum *is* such a *****.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Pics of your mam or it didnt happen :lol:


right heres a pic of my mum :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

if this was my mum she'd still be bathing me :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

You mum doesnt bath you anymore???? i must be lucky


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Fatbastard said:


> You mum doesnt bath you anymore???? i must be lucky


haha na she stopped bathing me as i kept wan*ing in the bath :lol: :laugh:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how u getting on so far?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

m14rky said:


> how u getting on so far?


diet good so far mate. bin getting the bike out in the morning for a ride. avent seen much of a difference but going take a while yet.

but low carbs make me feel lowsey


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

whats your diet looking like mate, are you on keto or similar?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

gyppo12345 said:


> whats your diet looking like mate, are you on keto or similar?


hay mate.

wanted to get on the keto diet but on holiday in about 9 days so wasent worth starting. iv literly gone carb free almost. kept protein high. cardio high as well mate.

but to be fair as we speak i havent lost as much as i fought i would : (

but gota keep going for the last week or so


----------

